# Just Lovely



## Doodles (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi there, I found this in some forum i was checking out and fell in love with it  

In the quiet light of the stable, you hear a muffled snort, the stamp of a hoof, a friendly nicker. Gentle eyes inquire, "How was your day old friend?" and suddenly, all your troubles fade away

Im sure alot of you heard it but i just thought i would post it here 

Elaine & Doodles


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats Cute!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh i love it !


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

ooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!cute


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

so sweet .its true though, for many horse owners.


----------

